# Cannot open office 2003 word / excel files



## ajbrutico (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi all -- I have read a lot about similar complaints, but the solutions 
are not working. I have a new DELL XPS, and installed my copy of office 
onto it. Whenever i double click a document (Word/Excel)The program 
launches, but the document doesnt load. I HAD Norton A/V on the system 
when it was delieverd, but i uninstalled it as soon as I got it. After 
reading, I thought maybe the offiveav.dll was still registered from the 
old antivirus install, but i cannot find the file when searching in my system, 
including hidden files/directories. 


So now i have no A/V scan, had AVG, which was requesting a virus scan 
of the doc before loading -- I removed it, and the virus scan message 
disappeared, but the document still doesnt load. 


I reinstalled office and also tried deleting the normal.dot file and 
ran word to create a new one. All have not given me a solution. 


BTW from within Word/Excel i can go to the open menu, and open any file 
without difficulty, but I cannot tolerate this problem. Anyone else 
with a sililar problem and possibly a solution. 


Thanks in advance. 


ajbrutico


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried a repair install of office. You do this by going to add/remove programs, choose office and repair.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> So now i have no A/V scan, had AVG, which was requesting a virus scan


greetings
you need to do some serious spy/virus checks before you proceed.
hit the links below for housecall, spybot, ect

post back


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Also, can you bring up an explorer window (doesn't matter where, use the C drive for example) and click:

Tools -> Folder Options -> File Types tab -> DOC (Microsoft Word Document) -> Advanced -> Actions: Open -> Edit

and let us know what is in there? I suggest taking a screenshot of it and putting it somewhere like PhotoBucket so we can see the contents. Make sure that you scroll the "Application Used To Perform Action" text bar to the right so we can see any switches used on the program.

Example screenshot of approximately what you should be seeing below:


----------

